# guppies and goldfish?



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

soo .. i went to a LFS that i visit somewhat frequently .. and i saw this one guppy that i just had to have .. but i had no idea how to take care of guppies .. so i go to the first source available to me .. the store owner (i only figure he would know since all his tanks are awesomely clean and his fish are very healthy .. didn't see a single death in any tanks .. and his betta cups are very clean) .. and asked him what's the proper care for guppies .. 

he told me guppies can live with goldfish (since i already have goldfish .. he told me i could put them in with the goldfish if i have a heater around 76 temps in the goldfish tank).. which common sense tells me that's not true .. right ? cus guppies need warmer water like bettas ? and goldfish prefer colder temps? 

i didn't bring him home .. i thought i'd ask you guys for a second opinion =D


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
the gold fish would eat the guppy.
not a good mix,sorry.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

willow said:


> hi
> the gold fish would eat the guppy.
> not a good mix,sorry.


Only when a ceratain size though. And I once had a 1 inch fish with a 8 inch fish and they lived in harmony sooooooo, it is not guaranteed that the goldfish will eat the guppy. And the guppy will be fine in temperatures like that, actually they do much much better in temperature like 74


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

mehhh
the thing is this,they shouldn't be mixed,but hay it's JMHO at the end of the day. :-D
i'm going to bed.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Guppies are tropical fish and as such require tropical temps, so I wouldn't do it. Goldfish have a heavy enough bioload for any tank as it is


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Guppies are tropical fish and as such require tropical temps, so I wouldn't do it. Goldfish have a heavy enough bioload for any tank as it is


Ahhhhhh, but this is where you are wrong........ Sorta. Because guppies are originally from cool streams, so Guppies actually do better and live longer when in temps of 74


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

fishy friend2 said:


> Only when a ceratain size though. And I once had a 1 inch fish with a 8 inch fish and they lived in harmony sooooooo, it is not guaranteed that the goldfish will eat the guppy. And the guppy will be fine in temperatures like that, actually they do much much better in temperature like 74


That depends on the species of fish. Goldfish are opportunistic ominovores. They eat anything. A goldfish will likely eat a guppy or at least try and do major damage in the process. 

I can almost guarantee that your goldfish will eat your guppy. If your goldfish isn't large enough to eat the guppy then you aren't keeping the goldfish properly. I have seen my koi swallow mosquitofish (guppy relative, very similar biology except they can handle pond temps) whole. And this was before they got over a foot long. The fancy goldfish get about 6-7 inches. I have seen them slurp down chunks of food larger than a guppy. Plus, what tiny fish would feel comfortable in a huge tank with large fish. I don't know of any. 

You can try it, but I believe you're setting yourself up for heartbreak.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I never said I would do it, but I was just pointing something out, maybe a guppy could live with a goldfish when the goldfish is small but I would not do it, I was just pointing out obvious things, I had a 8 inch Goldfish with a 1 inch minnow. Though I had the minnow with the goldfish in a murky newly setup pond, so that might be why nothing bad happened. And plus, it might work in certain circumstances like a large tank, heavily planted, over filtered and the type of goldfish that stay small, have bad eyesight, and are slow so a good example would be a telescope eye goldfish


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You were pointing out an aberrant situation; I don't call that obvious. The only situation where I can see a goldfish and guppy-sized fish living in the same body of water is something as large as a pond. Just because something could work doesn't mean you should tempt fate and go through with it. 

HatsuneMiku, you could think about setting up a guppy tank if you have a spare tank laying around. Get him as a starter and then get a few more on down the line. Maybe that one male and a few females in a 10 gal.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah I agree, I wouldn't never push my luck with a largish goldfish and an average sized guppy


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

hi guys =D thanks for all the input !! .. my goldfish are still small .. about the size of a quarter .. but regardless .. i don't think i will risk putting them together .. i have only ever kept goldfish with goldfish and it's worked out well .. i'll just have to put off getting guppies till later x_x


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thank you for making the right decision,i wish you all the
very best,and good luck for your future guppy tank.:-D


----------

